# Severe Bloating since ovulation



## atyson1087

Hi all,
I am new to this board and have read many, many, strands. I am currently 5 dpo and have been severely bloated (severe, not just a little) every day since ovulating. Husband and I were intimate the day before ovulation, and the day prior to that (2 days before). This is our first month trying to conceive. 

I know that "scientifically" they state you will not feel effects of contraception until the egg implants, and obviously implementation did not occur immediately, but I am struggling here so I figured I would reach out.

Has anyone else that has been successful with BFP or that is also on the TTW experienced this before? Maybe it is a reaction to the change of hormones? I am also experiencing sharp pains/cramping in my abdomen. 

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. I have no other symptoms.


----------



## Mandyjeanne16

Hi and welcome. Are you taking any medications or injections this cycle? I did ovidrel this cycle to induce ovulation and am definitely more bloated than usual. Sadly, I think mine is due more to the medication than anything else. I feel like I imagine new symptoms everyday. Hoping the early bloating means you will get your BFP this month!


----------



## Ortegapg1

atyson- I have been having the same symptoms. I am SO bloated and gassy amongst other symptoms! I am currently at 8dpo. I still havent felt any signs of implantation though :-\.

FX for BFP for you!

:dust:


----------



## atyson1087

No medicine or injections. This is our first month trying to conceive. I stopped birth control in August and have had regular periods since stopping. The bloating gets worse as the day goes on. I am far more bloated than I have ever been. I run daily and eat fairly healthy. Super strange! Praying for BFP for you girls too! I will keep you posted. I am seeing Obgyn tomorrow. It's been almost a week since the bloating started.


----------



## callypygous

I was like that before I got my BFP so you never know! Looking back I had symptoms pretty early on, but it's hard to tell because they are so similar to PMT symptoms. 
I think I'm 7-10 dpo, we weren't ttc or even ntnp and while it's terrible timing, a BFP wouldn't be unwelcome. I'm experiencing the same symptoms I did before my last BFP after one clumsy night of passion with DH. Technically he didn't finish (trying not to be crude) so we thought we were safe, but these symptoms are freaking me out. Gassy, bloated, constipated, tired, light headed at times - and the scariest of all. I woke in the night to pee which I never do! 
I hate the wait. Bought some cheap tests and wondering how long I can refrain from using one. With it being Friday night and all I want to know whether I can get away with a glass of wine or not!
Will you be testing?


----------



## Ahughes

I was very bloated before I got my BFP. Every time I ate something I would blow up lol and it would happen at the strangest times of day. Good luck to you! :thumbup:


----------



## atyson1087

Thanks ladies! I am praying that the bloating is contributed to fertilization :)

Callypygous- I am seeing my obgyn today for a yearly. I probably won't test until next week- I know it's too early. Maybe on Monday or Tuesday? AF is due on 2/21


----------



## doctorsookie

I've been bloating a lot too. This is common for me but normally even with bloating my pants fit comfortably but not lately. I am testing tomorow...it will be a welcome V Day surprise if it's positive. But I too would like to know if I can drink this there day weekend.


----------



## callypygous

I went to see my gynae when I was three weeks pregnant and he gave me an internal scan which didn't pick up the fact I was pregnant. I almost passed out when he did it though which I had never done before! So don't be put off if your obgynae didn't pick anything up! Although when I went back for an 8 week scan he was baffled. Looked back over old scan pics amazed he hadn't picked it up!
My symptoms have really calmed down aside from gassy, water retention and slight stomach cramps. Not as nauseous or constipated anymore. I did experience a painful sharp cramp v day night when I would have been 6/8dpo. Still not entirely sure. I'm not even 100% sure when I'm due on! Either thurs or Fri. I think I might do a cheap test tomorrow.
On the downside I stopped breastfeeding not long ago and read it's not uncommon for the hormonal changes to produce pregnancy like symptoms so it could be that. This is just so similar to my last BFP. Weirdly enough I felt more pregnant first week post conception than I did the second week! 
Eesh I want testing time to arrive soon. I've gone from being panicked to now really hoping I am pregnant! &#128534;
How you all feeling?


----------



## Ortegapg1

atyson- I would love to hear how you're doing! Your AF is the same day as mine, and I am going NUTS. Ive taken a test- BFN...but im still feeling hopeful at 11dpo!


----------



## callypygous

FX for a BFP for you ladies. I randomly burst into tears today and I keep on burping, either terrible PMS or I really am pregnant. So tempted to test tomorrow since I think AF is due on Friday but I'm more likely to get an accurate result on Weds so will hold out til then. Will let you know how it goes! Or if I cave and do it earlier. If I wake to pee I will definitely test!


----------



## atyson1087

Hi ladies!! 
Went to doctor Friday and did urine test (negative obviously since it was too early). Went today for ultrasound (to check for cysts- there were none) and had blood work done as I am severely bloated still. I have had some cramping on and off and sharp prickling pains yesterday and today. I haven't done an at home test yet but may in the morning or Wednesday!! Just trying to remain calm. My bloating has not gone away or diminished at all. It's very abnormal for my body. If it's not due to hormones and pregnancy, I'm scared it's something else major going on. Will keep you posted. And please, keep me posted too.


----------



## callypygous

I tested this morning, I think I'm 11dpo, possibly 12dpo :dohh: it was :bfn: so I'm not holding my hopes high. My tummy pains are worsening and I was super grouchy yesterday as well as tearful, even suffering from anxiety a little. Think I've got the Worlds worst PMS and if that's the case I plan on a bit of a detox to sort things out after the :witch: arrives. I'm disappointed but since it hasn't been twelve months since my c section it's probably for the best, especially since I experienced complications last time round. 
It's difficult this ttc larkey, it feels like a loss because I get carried away with thoughts of what my due date would be, life with a second tot. It's all consuming. I've had moments this cycle where I have stroked my tummy convinced there's a little one in there. As AF potentially draws closer I feel like I'm mad to get so carried away. :cry:
Got my fingers crossed for you. The bloat sounds promising!


----------



## Mandyjeanne16

atysin1087, thinking of you. Hope everything gets figured out soon.


----------



## mrshallowell

Atyson1087 Any news?? Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## atyson1087

No news yet :( I did not test this AM. I am having cramping still and sharp pains in my abdomen. I did see some very faint brown in my CM today so I am hoping and praying it is from implementation! AF is not due until 2/21 so I hope that is what it is and it is not coming early.....will keep you posted. The bloating is still severe (day 10 of it). I am debating on testing tomorrow AM or Thursday. Thanks for thinking of me ladies. Baby dust to all of you!!


----------



## stardust27

Goodluck Atyson!! I am currently 14dpo - AF should have come yesterday but didn't show up. I feel bloated as well and mild cramping and very sore breasts. If AF doesn't show up today.. I might be taking a test :) ( Feel a bit nervous to get a BFN! )


----------



## Ortegapg1

I am also having brown discharge. This morning there was a little pink in it but now its just brown. I also have very light cramping. Im starting to loose hope cause AF is due on the 21st and I'm hoping she isnt coming early :( I generally have horrible cramps the day that AF arrives, so I dont think the brown I am seeing is AF. Maybe implantation late? I am currently 12dpo. I am still hopeful until she shows her face completely!!


----------



## atyson1087

Ortegapg1- YES! I am 10dpo today and am experiencing dark brown discharge. It is only when wiping that I see it and only sometimes throughout today. I have been cramping all day. I am praying it is implementation but we will see. I too am scared it's AF coming early. EEEEEK. We will have to continue to wait and see. Crossing fingers for all of us! I will probably hold off on testing tomorrow AM and wait until Thursday now to see if the brown discharge stops or develops into AF. Trying to not get my hopes up but it is so hard! The bloating is still as AWFUL as it was 1dpo.


----------



## Ortegapg1

hehehe yeah bloating sucks!! I am so gassy I keep confusing them with af cramps. :laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## atyson1087

I think I am out. I think AF is here and is 2 days early. SIGH. The bloating is still here and bad. Hopefully it will go away once AF goes away. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## callypygous

Sorry to hear that Atyson. You can get your timings perfect but only 1/3 eggs are viable. This just wasn't your month &#128542; Baby dust for your next cycle.
My AF isn't here yet but I've had ferocious chocolate cravings so I'm sure the witch will be here soon. Feel sad because as much as the TWW sucks, I won't be symptom spotting for another few months now. 
Hope you ladies get your BFPs soon! &#128536;


----------



## Ortegapg1

Me tooo! :( she hasnt showed herself completely, but I think its her. :( I'm ready for next month. Atleast now I know what to expect! :) 

March will be our months!! FX!


----------



## atyson1087

Thank you callypgous and ortegapg1! Maybe I will see you ladies on here in 2 weeks for the next cycle. I am going to try and not over-think it. This was our first month so now we know what to expect the next cycle. Hopefully March will be our time! Enjoy these 2 weeks of not reading into symptoms! :)


----------

